# Ralph-Urgent!-Savannah, GA!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ralph*

I just emld. Gold.Ret.Rescue of Atlanta, Adopt a Golden Atlanta and Atlanta Dog Squad for RALPH!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sounds like good news*

Sounds like good news

Got this email from one of the rescues about RALPH:

We're working on it. He can't be released until the 8th, but if I can find a temp place for him before then, they'll release him just to get him out of the shelter -- we would be responsible for any vet expense that we might invest before the 8th.

Sad story - family incarcerated (drug bust maybe??) and x-wife doesn't want him. He's old, has what looks like an eye infection, and very sad demeanor.

It's raining goldens!!

Virginia Pearson
Grateful Goldens Rescue
Brunswick, GA
www.ggrlc.org


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry Karen - I guess I wasn't paying attention this morning - I could have included Ralph in my e-mail to the GA rescues about the pup at Floyd. Don't know how I missed this post? :doh:

Thanks for getting it done!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so glad they are going to get this boy out. May he find a wonderful, secure family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

I am hoping the rescue I posted about is getting him out-they said they have to wait until May 8.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just called to check on Ralph's status. They advised that ggrlc rescue was supposed to have picked this guy up but they have not heard from them. I explained to them that I understood that they did not think they could pick him up until May 8--she did not know anything about that and that he was ready and past the normal time they keep. I asked that they keep him safe for a day or two to give me a chance to check on him and she was kind of non-commital. They gave me Virginia's # and I have left her a voice message offering to help out with him. If anyone can get in touch w/ her or anyone else w/ ggrlc to let them know that Ralph is pretty urgent, please do so.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope I saved the email*

JEALOUS

I just emld. Virginia-I copied your post and sent to her. I think your offering to help with him will make all the difference in the world.
Try emlg. her too-here is her email address.
[email protected]

I am praying the can still save him-I believe Virginia's original post said they were looking for a foster-maybe they never found one!

*Here was what Virginia had said back on May 1st-bet they couldn't find a place for him.*
We're working on it. He can't be released until the 8th, but if I can find a temp place for him before then, they'll release him just to get him out of the shelter -- we would be responsible for any vet expense that we might invest before the 8th.

Sad story - family incarcerated (drug bust maybe??) and x-wife doesn't want him. He's old, has what looks like an eye infection, and very sad demeanor.

It's raining goldens!!

Virginia Pearson
Grateful Goldens Rescue
Brunswick, GA
www.ggrlc.org[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Virginia*

Terry

Virginia said she called you so you probably already know this, but here is the email I just got from her:

Karen, I just talked to Terry who is the one I think who called AC & was told by someone named Holly that they're waiting to hear from us. We have been in touch w/the head of AC on an almost daily basis since last wk about this boy & were told he couldn't be released until the 8th, but have made arrangements for a foster home to take him sooner. Will be pulled tomorrow.

I will be calling our contact at AC 1st thing in the morning to get to the bottom of the conflicting stories.

Virginia Pearson
Grateful Goldens Rescue


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^Thank you Karen. I'd hate to see this poor boy get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Virginia called me back and Ralph is to be pulled tomorrow. It seems that there may have been some type of mix-up regarding Ralph because Virginia has been dealing with one person in charge of Animal Control and I got ahold of someone else who did not have complete information. Virginia has already had Ralph evaluated and has a foster home lined up for him. Thanks GRLCC!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry: Thank you so MUCH FOR all you do for the dogs-especially Seniors!

Virginia said she is looking forward to working with you!!

From Virginia's email:
Apparently not everyone @ AC knows but they will from the top down in the morning or as soon as they answer the phone or read their email!

It was great to "meet" Terry & I look forward to working w/her in the future!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update on Ralph*

UPDATE on Ralph from Virginia, Grateful Goldens Rescue: 

Wanted to give you an update on Ralph & a couple of pictures. Believe it or not, he's HW negative!! The vet did say he'd been rode hard, but is in pretty good shape for a guy his age. He's blind in his left eye, but you'd never know it the way he goes after balls. Loves kids -- the girl in the picture is his foster mom's niece. Already have 1 app on him and others expressing interest.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

THANK YOU so much for updating him!! So you aren't Ralph's Foster?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

No, they did not need me as they had a foster lined up already before pulling him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is great news. A big thank you to all those helping the beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry:

Thanks for all you Do!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic. He looks so happpy in these pictures.


----------

